

Glenn Greenwald's partner detained in London for nine hours - lisper
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2013/08/18/david_miranda_gleen_greenwald_s_partner_detained_for_nine_hours_at_heathrow.html

======
jacquesm
Previous thread, heavily flagged but still _just_ on the homepage here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6233646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6233646)

~~~
lisper
How can you tell that it's heavily flagged?

~~~
jacquesm
Compare the relative position of other threads and their upvotes and ages.
There are older threads with far fewer upvotes that are higher up on the page.
That implies flags. The fact that this thread has 1000+ points and is this low
means it must have been flagged extremely heavily.

~~~
lisper
Ah.

Hm, I guess I should delete this submission. The Slate piece does seem to be
subsumed by the Guardian.

~~~
sker
Quite the opposite. You should leave it to offset the flagging of the other
thread.

~~~
lisper
OK, twist my arm.

Thanks for helping me out of a moral dilemma :-)

------
Fuxy
I got to say the mafia was smarter. The worst you can do to your rival is make
him think his family is in danger. That would just motivate him more to take
you down since he won't feel safe if he doesn't. That little piece of honor
kept business and family separate.

